# Rear wheel stuck. Help!



## MSjump91 (Apr 20, 2007)

I removed the plastic chain guard that is between the spokes and cassette and after I put everything back together, I put the wheel back on and went to pedal the bike, but the rear wheel is stuck. I seems like I over tightened the nuts on the hub, is that possible? can anyone help me figure what is wrong? I know the detail is vague, but I didnt do anything major, so I am unsure why the wheel wont spin. I merely took of the wheel, and cassette then put it back together.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

like wont free wheel? or won't even turn?

sounds bizarre


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

You didn't remove the cassette, did you? Just took the rear wheel off and reinstalled it? Maybe the chain is jammed somewhere.


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

There is a spline that needs to be lined up on all the cogs, maybe you missed the outer cog.


----------



## MSjump91 (Apr 20, 2007)

I did remove the cassette. There are no issues with the cassette, only with the hub itself. The wheel is resisting to spin in either direction. I also took the hub appart to clean it as well. I should have said that in the original post. The only thing I can think of is that I over tightened something when I put it back together.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

MSjump91 said:


> I did remove the cassette. There are no issues with the cassette, only with the hub itself. The wheel is resisting to spin in either direction. *I also took the hub appart to clean it as well. I should have said that in the original post.The only thing I can think of is that I over tightened something when I put it back together* .


:madman: 
yeah, you should have.
that's what it is :thumbsup:


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

MSjump91 said:


> The only thing I can think of is that I over tightened something when I put it back together.


That will do it. Makes me happy to have a hub that literally just pops apart and has no adjustments.


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

*Yup....*

sounds like you severly over tightened the cones when you put it back together. There is a very specific procedure for adjusting bearing preload on cup and cone hubs. Doing it incorrectly can permanently damage the hub and ruin it.

The Park Tool website has some good directions on how to properly adjust hub bearings. Just go here, http://www.parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=105 , and scroll down to "Hub Adjustment" and follow the instructions. It'll likely take you a few tries to get it right the first time. But after that it'll get easier. Just do it right! To tight or too loose and you can ruin the hub if you ride it like that.

Good Dirt


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Squash said:


> ...To tight or too loose and you can ruin the hub if you ride it like that....


+1....there's a decent chance you squashed your bearings (if they're the sealed kind)....check'em when you get your wheel apart.....

i broke a cone while riding one day....which in turn allowed the lock nut to come loose....then slowly, after a period of miles, wind itself down to literally crush my bearings and grind my wheel to a complete halt....

fortunately it was a nice day to take my bike for a walk....er....i mean carry...


----------



## MSjump91 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have not put any pressure on the wheel when the nuts were over tightened, so hopefully nothing is ruined. The bearings are all there and seem fine. I am still a little confused after reading the part tool instructions though. I tightened the cone, and then loosened it a quarter turn(using quick release). But when I tighten the locknut,the cone tightens as well, thus eliminating the play in the axel which is needed. This is what happened from the beginning. I have a rubber cover over my cone which does not allow me to hold it with the wrench when tightening the locknut. Should I not tighten the locknut all the way, so that there is still play in the axel? I feel like if I did this that it could come loose over time.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I dunno if this helps any more than Park's site - but I made a tutorial a while back...
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=542758
you can read the whole thing if you're interested, or just scroll down to "Tightening the Hub"
*Note - at that step, it requires you have the axle out(atleast partially to snug up the DS Cone/Nut), so be careful not to lose your bearings!


----------



## MSjump91 (Apr 20, 2007)

that tutorial makes much more sense. however, how do I get the dust cap on? doesnt it go on before you tighten the nuts?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

nuh-uh
If it was on, you wouldn't be able to access the cone

It just pops right on over the jam-nut and snaps into that recess


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

"I tightened the cone, and then loosened it a quarter turn(using quick release)" Not sure how you would use a quick release to adjust a cone, so that right there is a red flag that you are not on the same page as those offering advise. The quick release only comes into play by adding a hair more torque to the axle brgs when tightened to hold the wheel on.
Remove the rubber seals.
You need two, better yet three wrenches to adjust the cones. Using a cone wrench (very thin and bendable by the way) and a regular wrench, make certain that one side of the axle nuts are locked tight to each other. Then on the other side, set the cone, (the nut that is the brg race) so there is some play left in the axle. Tighten the locking nut to the cone nut. Harder than it looks. To tighten the locking nut correctly, you need to hold the axle in place (the third wrench). I use a socket in a vise. Then you have to hold the cone in place while you lock the lock nut. After everything is tight, you still want a small bit of play in the axle, which will be removed by the quick release or outside nuts whichever you have.Replace dust boots,
Easy peasy.


----------



## MSjump91 (Apr 20, 2007)

highdelll said:


> nuh-uh
> If it was on, you wouldn't be able to access the cone
> 
> It just pops right on over the jam-nut and snaps into that recess


I just tried putting the cone on after...I feel like an idiot lol. thanks for the help I really appreciate it. Everything should go back together fine now


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

LWright said:


> Using a cone wrench (very thin and bendable by the way) and a regular wrench, *make certain that one side of the axle nuts are locked tight to each other*.


yes - the Drive-Side (DS) in the case of the rear hub to be more specific


----------



## MSjump91 (Apr 20, 2007)

LWright said:


> "I tightened the cone, and then loosened it a quarter turn(using quick release)" Not sure how you would use a quick release to adjust a cone, so that right there is a red flag that you are not on the same page as those offering advise. The quick release only comes into play by adding a hair more torque to the axle brgs when tightened to hold the wheel on.
> Remove the rubber seals.
> You need two, better yet three wrenches to adjust the cones. Using a cone wrench (very thin and bendable by the way) and a regular wrench, make certain that one side of the axle nuts are locked tight to each other. Then on the other side, set the cone, (the nut that is the brg race) so there is some play left in the axle. Tighten the locking nut to the cone nut. Harder than it looks. To tighten the locking nut correctly, you need to hold the axle in place (the third wrench). I use a socket in a vise. Then you have to hold the cone in place while you lock the lock nut. After everything is tight, you still want a small bit of play in the axle, which will be removed by the quick release or outside nuts whichever you have.Replace dust boots,
> Easy peasy.


When I mentioned quick release, it said on park tool that the hub needs to be loosened specifically for quick release hubs, thats all I meant. I understand that the quick release does not come into play until the end, and does add a little more torque.


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

Sounds like nit-picking, but using the right terminology is critical. Getting the axle correct takes practice, just keep redoing till it is right! Then don't be a bit surprised to find it loose or tight again after on the bike for two minutes. Very simple, yet complicated!!
One little thing that happens is that even if you think you are holding the cone exactly in place, it will back off as you tighten the lock-nut. Just be patient and keep trying.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^very true - PITA for the inexperienced, but once you know, it's one of the easiest things to do - yet hard to explain - like I said in the tutorial, 'ya just gotta feel it man!' :thumbsup:


----------

